# Flying with Fishing Rods



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So this seems to be one of the more unanswerable travel situations between the TSA and airline websites and call centers all with seemingly different answers. I will be traveling to Florida in a few weeks and would like to take my 2 piece 7' rod and 2 piece 5'10" rod with me. Does anyone have any experience with carrying on fishing rods? Just looking for what others have done.

Thanks!


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I don't see a problem at all. Many times I have been on a plane with a flyfisher that had a small rod tube as their carry-on. I personally wouldn't do that because I feel like people already take WAY too much stuff with them on as their 'Carry-On' baggage (another rant for another time). With the technology that they have with today's rod tubes, you should be more than fine checking that at the ticket counter. Just for safe keeping though, I would wrap both ends in bubble wrap in the event that it moves around in shipping. Just a little extra security to ensure that there is no damage.


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

*Never had a problem in the States but internationally I have has a TSA person get their knickers in a twist. Lady TSA in England told me it was a lethal weapon (4 piece rod in a tube). I told her only if you were a fish. Needless to say she had no sense of humor.*


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I made schedule 80 pvc rod tube,heavy duty & glued the butt end and threaded end on.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive carried on a 4-5 piece spin or fly rod on planes to cruises for years and never have had problems. Never know when you might need a rod.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I flew to Florida and checked 2 steelhead rods in a case. Made it too and from with no issues at all.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

fishdip said:


> I made schedule 80 pvc rod tube,heavy duty & glued the butt end and threaded end on.


Schedule 40 should be fine. I have never had a minutes trouble with schedule 40.

*I but screw caps on both ends.* It adds a little cost and weight but, you do not have to worry about the rods getting stuck. Save some foam padding and use it on the ends to keep the rod from banging on the ends.

A bonus is you can use the case to store your rods flat when you are not traveling.

Even a better idea, buy a rod when you get there - then you only have to carry it one way.


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

Everyone just sending out a little warning that Delta just took my carry on rod from me. Never had this happen but they wouldn't let me on the flight with it after showing them TSA rules and all. Shoved it in my checked sticking out of both ends, doubt it makes it home...


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

2MinutesForHooking said:


> Everyone just sending out a little warning that Delta just took my carry on rod from me. Never had this happen but they wouldn't let me on the flight with it after showing them TSA rules and all. Shoved it in my checked sticking out of both ends, doubt it makes it home...


Bummer man, and total BS. That's the current TSA for you though. Profile the fisherman and not the terrorist...

It's been a few years but never had a problem carrying on a rod tube or two, that was on American.


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Bummer man, and total BS. That's the current TSA for you though. Profile the fisherman and not the terrorist...
> 
> It's been a few years but never had a problem carrying on a rod tube or two, that was on American.


Wasn't TSA they have no problem with it... was actually the delta desk woman. Doubled as the gate agent. She flat out refused, I've never had a problem before now... at least it was after I used it to fish in Florida for a week instead of on the way down. We'll see how much if it remains intact when I hit baggage claim


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

So, how did that work out for you?


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> So, how did that work out for you?


The bottom of the handle and the end of the 2 piece joint that were sticking out of the bag both got carved up, one of the guides got bent up was able to bend it back mostly into shape. So rod was damaged, but salvageable at least. I was expecting about six pieces.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! Better than my experience... back in february... Checked a bazuka tube, with 3 rods I made plus a cheapie. Got to Washington, all 4 broke in half. 3 custom rods, and the cheapie were claimed. I did get a check for a decent amount, but I'm still working on the 100+ hours to remake those 3 rods.... Moral of the story, I will always ship them ahead of me from here on out. I know guys talk highly of FedEx, but talking with the postal service there is an up charge you can elect for which is purely manual handling, no machinery. I think she said it was only 10 bucks for the option. There is no doubt that my checked bazuka got stuck on some conveyor and the machine just folded the tube and rods in half.... Hopefully when I go back next year things work out better!


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

AdamBradley said:


> Wow! Better than my experience... back in february... Checked a bazuka tube, with 3 rods I made plus a cheapie. Got to Washington, all 4 broke in half. 3 custom rods, and the cheapie were claimed. I did get a check for a decent amount, but I'm still working on the 100+ hours to remake those 3 rods.... Moral of the story, I will always ship them ahead of me from here on out. I know guys talk highly of FedEx, but talking with the postal service there is an up charge you can elect for which is purely manual handling, no machinery. I think she said it was only 10 bucks for the option. There is no doubt that my checked bazuka got stuck on some conveyor and the machine just folded the tube and rods in half.... Hopefully when I go back next year things work out better!


Your experience should be a sticky, hands down. For what it's worth, I always ship through the United States Postal Service. Their rates are quite low, their delivery times are always quick, and my items always arrive at their destination intact. I can't say this for Fed Ex, half the packages I receive from them look like they were run over by a tank!


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

AdamBradley said:


> Wow! Better than my experience... back in february... Checked a bazuka tube, with 3 rods I made plus a cheapie. Got to Washington, all 4 broke in half. 3 custom rods, and the cheapie were claimed. I did get a check for a decent amount, but I'm still working on the 100+ hours to remake those 3 rods.... Moral of the story, I will always ship them ahead of me from here on out. I know guys talk highly of FedEx, but talking with the postal service there is an up charge you can elect for which is purely manual handling, no machinery. I think she said it was only 10 bucks for the option. There is no doubt that my checked bazuka got stuck on some conveyor and the machine just folded the tube and rods in half.... Hopefully when I go back next year things work out better!


Wow that's a disaster especially when you arrived at your fishing destination! Silver lining, Delta is sending me a check for the damages, but what a hassle to deal with.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info jay. I too have shipped rods usps to guys and knock on wood, no issues. I just need to look into insurance caps, I seem to recall 500 total, maybe I am mistaken.

Oh man, it was heartbreaking to discover... Sunset at the guides camper, preparing to rig rods to fish the next morning when we discovered it. The tube barely showed any signs until I went looking at that exact location. It never cracked, but had a witness mark of a fold right where all the rods cracked in two.... Thank God he has an awesome dad who drove 2.5 hours from his house to the camper to drop one off for the morning!... Oh and tell me about the delta hassle! Several emails, gathering supportive documentation of value, going back and forth, ultimately settling for an offer a but less than I wanted, but covered components and a good chunk of labor..... Bright side, it is a pain walking thru the airport with a 6' long bazuka tube, carry on, backpack, and checked bag. Trips moving forward will not have the tube to fumble with at least!


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

And I will add, an experience with mine doesn't happen 100% of the time. Did the same program last year, rods went there and back with no issues. But a 50/50 rate in my personal experience is way too much of a risk to try repeating!


----------



## spartan1979 (Jan 5, 2012)

I've been checking rods to/from Florida on flights for over 25 years. Never had a problem and I'm using the same Plano bazooka tube the entire time. I usually have 5-6 rods with the longest being a 2 pc. 9-1/2 ft. ultralight. I put a small towel in the top to provide a little cushion for the rod tips. I've flown multiple airlines (Northwest/Delta, Spirit, Air Tran) and never had an issue with any of them. The downside is you have to pay a fee for an extra item ($25-$35 each way depending on the airline) and sometimes the rod case is treated as oversize baggage that has to be claimed somewhere other than the luggage carousel. It's worth it to me to have a good selection of my own rods to use. I usually put my reels in my carry on to reduce the weight in my checked bag. Hooks, tackle, knives, etc. go in the checked bag.


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

The only time I flew with rods I shipped them, didn't want to risk not having or replacing broken rods on a once in a lifetime Alaskan trip. Did have an interesting experience with customs trying to ship the rods back. but Cost me $40 each way to ship 4 rods.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I bought travel rods to solve this. One for fly fishing (#5 Scott) and this Loomis 3 piece below for spin fishing. I have a cheap salmon rod as well. I measured my luggage and made sure they would all fit inside. Once in a while the TSA guys will open my TSA approved lock and leave a note they looked but I've traveled around the country with them for years and had no problems. 










Long ago when was a supervisor at UPS and our job was to make sure the conveyor rolls. A long rod tube stopping a conveyor got a kick or two until things stared moving again, it's just how it was. Same thing applies at FedEx and everywhere else so keep that in mind. They expect insurance claims in the tens or millions every year and pay them because it's cheaper in the long run...


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

A towel or two can't prevent this happening at delta, that is all I'm saying. This was a folded bazuka tube. Maybe kicked just the same as ups? This is why the usps hand carry only option really intrigues me


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)




----------

